# Eliquid Shelf Life/Expired Date



## CMMACKEM (7/8/17)

Hi All

I would love to find out from someone experienced in the field or any ITK forum members what the shelf life of eliquid is or how long does eliquid last from date of bottling until it starts losing flavor or going bad?

@Milc e-Juice @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/8/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-long-does-e-liquid-last.t20839/#post-342978

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-expiry.t36648/#post-524630

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/do-e-liquids-expire.t12332/#post-234339

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

